# Knit "Brillo Pad"



## luvsmymets (May 21, 2011)

Was helping my daughter in law clean up on Christmas, and she gave me a knitted pad to scrub with. She told me it was a gift from a craft fair in Colorado that was purchased by her aunt. I would love to make some of these! They cleaned great! Any help with a pattern and/or type of yarn. Thanks!


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's an interesting pattern that uses plastic mesh orange bags to knit scrubbers. You cut the bags in a long spiral strip then knit those strips just as you would yarn:

http://www.wikihow.com/Knit-a-Scouring-Pad-from-Orange-Bags


----------



## explosion (Nov 3, 2014)

VeryPinkKnits has a video and pattern available for scratch pads. She shows how to cut the netting fabric and how to knit them up!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a few links for you to check out.

http://tipnut.com/free-scrubby-patterns/

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/cloths-with-scrubbies/

Here is a link for Videos, it has several to choose from.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=youtube+video+on+how+to+make+scrubbies


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

I made some for my cancer knit group and they loved them. Mine were very simple. I cut strips of netting the width of a yard stick - about 1" or so. Tied the ends together to make "yarn". Used cotten yarn with the netting strips and knit. I cast on 10 stitches and made them 18 rows I think. That is subject to your liking. Have fun!


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

I make mine like Sue Anna's: nylon net tulle cut into strips and knitted up on size 10 needles with a piece of cotton yarn. The cotton holds the soapy water and the netting is good for scrubbing. They can be washed in the machine and are safe for non-stick cookware.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bdejong said:


> I make mine like Sue Anna's: nylon net tulle cut into strips and knitted up on size 10 needles with a piece of cotton yarn. The cotton holds the soapy water and the netting is good for scrubbing. They can be washed in the machine and are safe for non-stick cookware.


Was in doctor's office recently, and saw a lady making these. She was using nylon net, (the cheap stuff) cut into 1" wide strips. Said she just made a basic dish cloth, the gathered it up, tied in middle and fluffed. I suppose you could also leave flat as well.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes Cindy you can. Tipnuts has one that is knitted. I usually hold cotton yarn and the netting together and knit it about 2 to 3 inches wide and about 4 inches long. Or I would crochet them. Sometimes just in the back loop or through both loops. They all work the same. I use them all the time and made my mother over 100 of them. I think my uncle eats them. Everytime I turn around, they're asking for more.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buttons said:


> I think my uncle eats them. Everytime I turn around, they're asking for more.


LOL! Hope it helps his digestion! Thanks for the link, and will check out website later. I have a feeling that the nylon net will be "cheaper" for me considering what they charge here for a bag of oranges....Certainly not what they charge back home.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here for the netting I paid $1.29 a yard. It is the real course netting. I got mine from Joann's and I asked what kind they used for the scrubbies and that is what they told me. It is a little rough on your hands but those are the best. All the other is is light weight doesn't scrub as nice.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Here for the netting I paid $1.29 a yard. It is the real course netting. I got mine from Joann's and I asked what kind they used for the scrubbies and that is what they told me. It is a little rough on your hands but those are the best. All the other is is light weight doesn't scrub as nice.


Yes, that's about what it runs here. Saw some I think was 108" wide, so with a yard of that could make quite a few. Those along with a 3 or 4 felted dryer balls would (imho) make great "just because" gifts.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

There are 17 different ones here:
http://tipnut.com/free-scrubby-patterns/


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I already gave her that link. At least we both think alike Dcsmith.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, that's about what it runs here. Saw some I think was 108" wide, so with a yard of that could make quite a few. Those along with a 3 or 4 felted dryer balls would (imho) make great "just because" gifts.


I would like to make them dryer balls but not sure how.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buttons said:


> I would like to make them dryer balls but not sure how.


So easy....I start with scraps of acrylic yarn, make a ball about 3" - 4" then cover with felt able wool, tie in a stocking, run through washer in hot water and then dry. If they don't look big enough add a few more layers of acrylic, and then a few more layers of wool and wash again.

http://www.diynatural.com/how-to-make-wool-dryer-balls/

Plus if you do a search here on forum there are several "threads" on the subject.

*  EDIT:  * Just remember that the top layer always needs to be wool.


----------



## luvsmymets (May 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

My problem here is I have a front loader and the door locks. I could try it and see what happens.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buttons said:


> My problem here is I have a front loader and the door locks. I could try it and see what happens.


I have a front loader as well, and for something like this it doesn't really matter how long they wash. Of course with my washer if I turn it off after a couple of minutes it will unlock. I've felted other items in it as well.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I have a front loader as well, and for something like this it doesn't really matter how long they wash. Of course with my washer if I turn it off after a couple of minutes it will unlock. I've felted other items in it as well.


Thank you Cindy. Mine will open to when shut off.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Thank you Cindy. Mine will open to when shut off.


Well then there you go. But like I said with these timing isn't crucial, just run them through the wash with either jeans or towels, hot water, and make sure they are tied securely in the stockings. The last ones I made the stockings stuck to the yarn, but I just left it there, and added another couple of rounds of acrylic, and then some more wool.


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, one more project I have supplies to do.


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks, one more project I have supplies to do.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If you lay out your netting, designate one end as End A, the opposite edge as End B. Start on End A, cut a 1 inch strip, stopping 1 inch before End B. Cut a second 1 inch strip starting on the edge of End B, stopping one inch before the edge of End A. Continue in this manner until you have cut strips the width of your fabric. You will one continuous strip to work with, rather than several that need to be tied. I do this so infrequently that I make a paper template each time.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> If you lay out your netting, designate one end as End A, the opposite edge as End B. Start on End A, cut a 1 inch strip, stopping 1 inch before End B. Cut a second 1 inch strip starting on the edge of End B, stopping one inch before the edge of End A. Continue in this manner until you have cut strips the width of your fabric. You will one continuous strip to work with, rather than several that need to be tied. I do this so infrequently that I make a paper template each time.


Well how clever is that! I will have to give it a try.


----------



## MAKnitNP (Jul 6, 2014)

I use the tulle that you can use for decorating. I like it because you don't have so many out of the same color. The directions I had said to buy 9 yards and cut it in 3 inch strips, which was good for a scrubby about 3 inches by 4 inches. I get three out of the rolle of tulle. They are in demand! Good luck!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

You can also crochet these. You can go on-line for "scrubbies" and there will be several different patterns for them. I made several for my church fair with nylon netting. Good luck.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Sue Anna said:


> I made some for my cancer knit group and they loved them. Mine were very simple. I cut strips of netting the width of a yard stick - about 1" or so. Tied the ends together to make "yarn". Used cotten yarn with the netting strips and knit. I cast on 10 stitches and made them 18 rows I think. That is subject to your liking. Have fun!


Thank you Sue Anna and bdejong! I lost my directions how to do these with the cotton yarn. These are really great...thanks again!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

Template is a great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Great way to recycle those mesh bags into something useful. I hate sending all of that plastic to the landfill !


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

explosion said:


> VeryPinkKnits has a video and pattern available for scratch pads. She shows how to cut the netting fabric and how to knit them up!


Here is the link http://verypink.com/2012/08/08/worlds-best-kitchen-scrubbie/ Love this site!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Are the dryer balls used to help clothes dry faster, reduce static, or both? I like this idea if it cuts down on electricity and static!



cindye6556 said:


> So easy....I start with scraps of acrylic yarn, make a ball about 3" - 4" then cover with felt able wool, tie in a stocking, run through washer in hot water and then dry. If they don't look big enough add a few more layers of acrylic, and then a few more layers of wool and wash again.
> 
> http://www.diynatural.com/how-to-make-wool-dryer-balls/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, we do. I answered before I read the responses! Sometimes my fingers work faster than my brain...It is a good site!



Buttons said:


> I already gave her that link. At least we both think alike Dcsmith.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have a front load washer, and I'm curious. If you turn it off while it is washing, doesn't the water run out?



cindye6556 said:


> I have a front loader as well, and for something like this it doesn't really matter how long they wash. Of course with my washer if I turn it off after a couple of minutes it will unlock. I've felted other items in it as well.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Are the dryer balls used to help clothes dry faster, reduce static, or both? I like this idea if it cuts down on electricity and static!


both


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I don't have a front load washer, and I'm curious. If you turn it off while it is washing, doesn't the water run out?


I think mine goes into the tub underneath and is then recycled back up to washer, but really have no clue. I never pay attention when doing felting since I have so many options as to wash time.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm relieved as I had visions of water running all over the place if you weren't very careful! I haven't purchased a washer in many years so I have no idea how these things work. We live in a retirement community where the washer/dryer is furnished us.



cindye6556 said:


> I think mine goes into the tub underneath and is then recycled back up to washer, but really have no clue. I never pay attention when doing felting since I have so many options as to wash time.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I use one of these on my tub to hold bar soap...works great. No gummy bar of soap from sitting in a soggy soap dish!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

luvsmymets said:


> Was helping my daughter in law clean up on Christmas, and she gave me a knitted pad to scrub with. She told me it was a gift from a craft fair in Colorado that was purchased by her aunt. I would love to make some of these! They cleaned great! Any help with a pattern and/or type of yarn. Thanks!


I buy netting from ebay that comes in 40 yd spools and 6 inches wide. I cut them into thirds and use it along with cotton yarn. I love them and so does everyone I give them to. Here are the links to the netting. Just be sure you use netting instead of tulle as tulle is too soft. I just cast on 15 and then knit a 4" square. I wash them in the dish washer or by hand. I think if you put them in thee washer, it would be best to wash them in an old nylon hose so as not to wear them out from friction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrubby-Nylon-Net-6-40yd-Spool-First-Half-Of-40-Colors-/370615756977?pt=US_Fabric&var=&hash=item564a6ba8b1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrubby-Nylon-Net-6-40yd-Spool-Second-Half-Of-40-Colors-/370615764507?pt=US_Fabric&var=&hash=item564a6bc61b


----------



## bjtutt (Jan 16, 2014)

I used plastic bags, cut in strips. I found it easier to crochet just a round pad. Easy, peasie! Can't get much cheaper than this!! lol


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

NJG said:


> I buy netting from ebay that comes in 40 yd spools and 6 inches wide. I cut them into thirds and use it along with cotton yarn. I love them and so does everyone I give them to. Here are the links to the netting. Just be sure you use netting instead of tulle as tulle is too soft. I just cast on 15 and then knit a 4" square. I wash them in the dish washer or by hand. I think if you put them in thee washer, it would be best to wash them in an old nylon hose so as not to wear them out from friction.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrubby-Nylon-Net-6-40yd-Spool-First-Half-Of-40-Colors-/370615756977?pt=US_Fabric&var=&hash=item564a6ba8b1
> 
> ...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love those. I make them from netting, simply knit square. Also have pattern for crocheting round ones but found it too hard to crochet the netting. For me knitting was easier.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips and links. This would be an easy knit for those times between longer taking projects.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

If it's like this....I have made 5 at a time on one 40" circular needles....everyone wants these and wash/dish cloths!!!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

DollieD said:


> If it's like this....I have made 5 at a time on one 40" circular needles....everyone wants these and wash/dish cloths!!!


Are these all knitted? If they are, would you share the pattern?


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

DollieD said:


> If it's like this....I have made 5 at a time on one 40" circular needles....everyone wants these and wash/dish cloths!!!


I like the square ones, but like the round ones too. Like Laniebp asked - is there a pattern for these? TIA


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Laniebp said:


> Are these all knitted? If they are, would you share the pattern?


This is the pattern I've used. They are easy and come out very nice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dishcloth-duo

I've also cast on 28 stitches to make a bigger version.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/3minions/dishcloth-duo


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the felted dryer balls.
And just last week a KPer post that she knit a NICE cover for the ball, out of wool also and felted it all together. Made a nice gift.
So I am going to look at ornaments that can be knit and use that pattern for the cover.
I have upgraded LOLOL


Buttons said:


> I would like to make them dryer balls but not sure how.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

mrsbee03 said:


> This is the pattern I've used. They are easy and come out very nice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dishcloth-duo
> 
> ...


I got one of the little ones made and I wish I would have made the larger one. The little one is pretty dinky. Do you think you could use the nylon net in strips combined with the cotton yarn to make it more scratchy?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Yes Cindy you can. Tipnuts has one that is knitted. I usually hold cotton yarn and the netting together and knit it about 2 to 3 inches wide and about 4 inches long. Or I would crochet them. Sometimes just in the back loop or through both loops. They all work the same. I use them all the time and made my mother over 100 of them. I think my uncle eats them. Everytime I turn around, they're asking for more.


They are good with horseradish and eggs. Ho ho, Moon Loomer


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Laniebp said:


> I got one of the little ones made and I wish I would have made the larger one. The little one is pretty dinky. Do you think you could use the nylon net in strips combined with the cotton yarn to make it more scratchy?


I'd try it! I've made other scrubbies with a strand of cotton and a strand of netting together, and they came out just fine. I may try this on this pattern next time I make some.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Laniebp asked: Do you cut the netting while still on the roll or take it off and cut it.
I cut it while still on the roll. I use a bread knife or an electric knife.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

NJG said:


> Laniebp asked: Do you cut the netting while still on the roll or take it off and cut it.
> I cut it while still on the roll. I use a bread knife or an electric knife.


Thanks...........that makes sense. I live so far away from shopping but will have to buy some netting next time I go.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Laniebp said:



> Thanks...........that makes sense. I live so far away from shopping but will have to buy some netting next time I go.


Just make sure you get nylon net and not tulle. Tulle is too soft for scrubbies.


----------



## SGreenWinnipeg (Jul 12, 2014)

Mary maxim has this type of yarn


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SGreenWinnipeg said:


> Mary maxim has this type of yarn


Mary Maxim has a yarn called scrub it that looks like terry cloth when it is done. I can take it or leave it. I think it looks kind of nice when mixed with regular cotton yarn, but not sure I would buy it again.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

NJG said:


> Just make sure you get nylon net and not tulle. Tulle is too soft for scrubbies.


I know the difference. I have been sewing for years and have worked in a fabric store. You would be surprised that people do not know the difference though.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> I know the difference. I have been sewing for years and have worked in a fabric store. You would be surprised that people do not know the difference though.


I worked in a fabric store too. I had someone call on the phone once and ask if we sold thread and then try to find out if we had the color of grey that she needed, no numbers or anything, just trying to describe the color. I told her the brand we sold and that there was more than one grey, so she would have to look. After working in retail, I'm not surprised. Another lady was looking for a certain fabric we didn't carry and she insisted we did cause she saw it the day before and went to the place in the store where it was the day before. She stomped her foot at me insisting it was there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

NJG said:


> I worked in a fabric store too. I had someone call on the phone once and ask if we sold thread and then try to find out if we had the color of grey that she needed, no numbers or anything, just trying to describe the color. I told her the brand we sold and that there was more than one grey, so she would have to look. After working in retail, I'm not surprised. Another lady was looking for a certain fabric we didn't carry and she insisted we did cause she saw it the day before and went to the place in the store where it was the day before. She stomped her foot at me insisting it was there. :lol: :lol:


Any retail job is not what people think unless they have done it. I guess it is that way for any position. I used to work at a Kohl's ,too, and people said some things that were unbelievable.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> Any retail job is not what people think unless they have done it. I guess it is that way for any position. I used to work at a Kohl's ,too, and people said some things that were unbelievable.


I worked as a CSR for DirecTV, and you wouldn't believe the phone calls I'd get.....Why isn't my TV working? Well you haven't paid your bill in 3 months, that might be a good reason.....And the names I was called are not for virgin ears.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I make the scrubbies out of nylon net I have made so many I lost count made 60 for one lady I give them away all of the time everyone loves them.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

glnwhi said:


> I make the scrubbies out of nylon net I have made so many I lost count made 60 for one lady I give them away all of the time everyone loves them.


Do you crochet them or knit them?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> Do you crochet them or knit them?


I crochet them.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

NJG said:


> Laniebp asked: Do you cut the netting while still on the roll or take it off and cut it.
> I cut it while still on the roll. I use a bread knife or an electric knife.


I cut it from a 8" wide X 50 yard roll, for 50 yard strips knit up as a double knit on a Knitting Board. Some cut 1, 2, or 3 inches wide some twisted or wrapped with cotton yarn, made dish cloths, wash cloths, 3 foot X 8" wash cloths, and shower foot bottom scrubbers all with tulle. The 3' back scrubber has tulle bands in the middle. My next back scrubber will have plastic purse handles to be easier to work. This one has a lot of life yet so not a current project. Tried what became a labor intensive project from setup to bind off. It involved opening a table as if to insert a leaf but only wide enough to match the slot in a Knitting Board, clamp the KB to the table top, then wrap the KB pegs so one side is with yarn (wool, bamboo, soy, or cotton) and the other side is with tulle. Made a couple, one each wool and cotton, nice. So nice that they walked. No disposal to blame. Happy New Year! Moon loomer


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> I cut it from a 8" wide X 50 yard roll, knit a double knit on a Knitting Board. Some cut 1, 2, or 3 inches wide some twisted or wrapped with cotton yarn, made dish cloths, wash cloths, 3 foot X 8" wash cloths, and shower foot bottom scrubbers all with tulle. The 3' back scrubber has tulle bands in the middle. My next back scrubber will have plastic purse handles to be easier to work. This one has a lot of life yet so not a current project. Happy New Year! Moon loomer


Mine are two inches wide and knit along with the cotton yarn, but I like netting instead of tulle.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Mary Maxim has a yarn called scrub it that looks like terry cloth when it is done. I can take it or leave it. I think it looks kind of nice when mixed with regular cotton yarn, but not sure I would buy it again.


i was wondering about that. i wanted to buy it at $2.99..1.75 oz ball to give it a try. NOW i think some nylon netting might be a better value. Wal-Mart now has a small material dept. i will check them out next time(they are right in my back yard) literally. 5 min and i'm there. ;-)


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I worked as a CSR for DirecTV, and you wouldn't believe the phone calls I'd get.....Why isn't my TV working? Well you haven't paid your bill in 3 months, that might be a good reason.....And the names I was called are not for virgin ears.


i am glad i wasn't one of them. called cable since i was having trouble for the enth time in 2 weeks. they converted to HD and i was having trouble with logging in the internet. 2nd time in the day. the 2nd young man was unbelievably nice and talked me thru everything. the 1st person was a young lady. i had a nice meltdown BUT a meltdown none the less. i told him my age (an elder) and he giggled. he said he was going to talk to me like he has to his grandmother. i thanked him profusely and gave him 5***** at the end of the time. it seems the young men are easier to talk to than the young ladies. :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

albie said:


> i am glad i wasn't one of them. called cable since i was having trouble for the enth time in 2 weeks. they converted to HD and i was having trouble with logging in the internet. 2nd time in the day. the 2nd young man was unbelievably nice and talked me thru everything. the 1st person was a young lady. i had a nice meltdown BUT a meltdown none the less. i told him my age (an elder) and he giggled. he said he was going to talk to me like he has to his grandmother. i thanked him profusely and gave him 5***** at the end of the time. it seems the young men are easier to talk to than the young ladies. :?: :?: :?: :?:


I always got outstanding ratings from my customers as well. I like to think I treated them as I would have my parents/ grandparents. Most I could "talk off the ledge" if you will. But I don't think any CSR should have to deal with a customer that starts the conversation with the following: "listen here B!&ch" or other such garbage. I repeatedly told customer that if he continued speaking to me that way I would hang up on him, and this was after I knew my supervisor was listening and had P/M'd me to inform customer I was doing so with the full knowledge of my superiors.

I like to think now when I call someplace and have to deal with a CSR that I remember I sat in that chair once upon a time. But I had to call UPS this morning, and had a major meltdown. Paid a premium for delivery before 10 am this morning, and due to "Act of God" in Denver it won't be delivered until tomorrow. I asked if they intended to refund the extra $39 I paid, and you can guess what their answer was.....


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I always got outstanding ratings from my customers as well. I like to think I treated them as I would have my parents/ grandparents. Most I could "talk off the ledge" if you will. But I don't think any CSR should have to deal with a customer that starts the conversation with the following: "listen here B!&ch" or other such garbage. I repeatedly told customer that if he continued speaking to me that way I would hang up on him, and this was after I knew my supervisor was listening and had P/M'd me to inform customer I was doing so with the full knowledge of my superiors.
> 
> I like to think now when I call someplace and have to deal with a CSR that I remember I sat in that chair once upon a time. But I had to call UPS this morning, and had a major meltdown. Paid a premium for delivery before 10 am this morning, and due to "Act of God" in Denver it won't be delivered until tomorrow. I asked if they intended to refund the extra $39 I paid, and you can guess what their answer was.....


......more than likely something you couldn't repeat on this family forum. i worked in retail and wholesale. as you know the poor salesperson gets the wrong of the stick. after 30 yrs went back to work in a factory for 20 yrs. only had to put up with overbearing supervisors. AND no holidays, or weekends. i do try to think of others,(not always possible), but i try to be nice about it.

:? :?


----------

